# Cleaning up Rockford-Fosgate iron amps



## aranc23 (Jul 29, 2013)

I got several punch cast iron amps in trade recently and they are very dingy. 

If they were cast iron skillets I'd cook bacon in them or rub them with shortening. Bacon smell from the trunk would be cool, maybe. 

Would mineral oil work? Cleaning with mild soap did not help (it did remove the dirt of course)


----------



## FreeTheSound (Feb 24, 2013)

Post pics please.

Are they painted at all or raw material?


----------



## aranc23 (Jul 29, 2013)

One very dirty amp, one after a half-hearted attempt to clean it up.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sometimes I take the guts out and run the heat sinks through the dishwasher.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Sometimes I take the guts out and run the heat sinks through the dishwasher.


Are you married?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not anymore!


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

That's not cast iron, it's cast aluminum. Don't be cookin' bacon on your Fosgates!


----------



## FreeTheSound (Feb 24, 2013)

Here a good tip for you.Go to the auto parts store and pick up a bottle of Meguiars All wheel cleaner,purple/pinkish bottle.Remove that cover and soak it down.

Thank me later


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

After you clean it you can use some flat black spray paint. I did it recently with good results.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

I think a refurbishment process needs done. I'd use sos pads between the fins and maybe an air tool with some 3m roloc discs. If not that, then light sand tips and sides then repaint.

Another option and probably what I would do if they were mine, I'd soak them in aircraft paint remover, get them down to the bare aluminum. Leave cast look between fins but polish tips and everything else. But that's probably an option only if you have the polishing tools.


----------



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

Hope your happy setting that fosgate on top of that Phoenix gold. Gotta be the first time fosgate came out on top.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

You're nuts. Those amps are phenomenal. Having used both, I wouldn't say one was better than the other.

Jay


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

916pat said:


> Hope your happy setting that fosgate on top of that Phoenix gold. *Gotta be the first time fosgate came out on top*.


Right on, I agree :laugh:. Not to mention the beauty of the board (with the plexi to show it off:surprised. Can't believe he did that


He did place an envelope in between them to at least attempt to protect the PG...but that's not good enough.


----------

